# Well got a job...



## crustythadd23 (Dec 5, 2011)

Guess this is settling down as well? Lets see how this goes this time around. Got hired at a restaurant down in So-Cal as Dishwasher/Cook never would expect that since most restaurants expect you to have experience. Been out on the road for past few years and just got back a couple months ago of this years trip out East and New England area. My girlfriend is wanting to settle down and start going to Beauty School and get a career going. Im at the same time not really ready yet for it. Ive tried that a couple times but just freak out for being in one spot for too damn long and just need to get up and go. So I guess Ill see how i goes for the next couple months at least? HA


----------



## wizehop (Dec 5, 2011)

You can always quite and get another job later on town the road..being stuck is just a mind fuck....


----------



## Earth (Dec 5, 2011)

it's not a bad thing.
The trick is figuring out what you want, and the means to accomplish it.
Nothing is perfect or free, but if you play your cards right you can still have one hell of a good time.
Good Luck..


----------



## slurricane (Dec 5, 2011)

yo where in socal you at i'm going to be coming through soon!


----------



## crustythadd23 (Dec 5, 2011)

Im in San Clemente


----------



## crustythadd23 (Dec 5, 2011)

ya thats what I plan on doing stick to this job for a while till another one thats even better comes along or even a bit closer to me.


----------



## slurricane (Dec 5, 2011)

chillllllllllllllll.
yeah i'll call you when i get down there, 562314?
i'll be in the oceanside/carlsbad area
let's go do some hoodrat shit.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Dec 6, 2011)

slurricane said:


> chillllllllllllllll.
> yeah i'll call you when i get down there, 562314?
> i'll be in the oceanside/carlsbad area
> let's go do some hoodrat shit.


Ya thats the digits 
get down here sooon foo time to party hard!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 6, 2011)

so now we know who to hit up for some dank leftovers in sam clement?


----------

